# Ranger Regiment Officer Recruiting



## JawBreaker (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey everyone I've been doing some research and trying to find as much information as humanly possible before asking any questions. So here's my question, is it possible to go directly to the Regiment upon completion of Ranger School as an officer? I know there are certain MOS's that the Regiment is recruiting and I was wondering if I'd have to spend time in the "big Army" first or could I apply directly to the Regiment upon completing Infantry officer's course or Field Artillery?


----------



## Looon (Sep 5, 2009)

JawBreaker said:


> Hey everyone I've been doing some research and trying to find as much information as humanly possible before asking any questions. So here's my question, is it possible to go directly to the Regiment upon completion of Ranger School as an officer? I know there are certain MOS's that the Regiment is recruiting and I was wondering if I'd have to spend time in the "big Army" first or could I apply directly to the Regiment upon completing Infantry officer's course or Field Artillery?


I believe you get sent to "the needs of Army". Or it depends on "who you know, and who you blow".

Being a PL in a line platoon in the Regiment is one of the most sought after posts for officers in the Army.

That's my understanding from 20 yrs ago. It could be different now but I doubt it.

One of the younger guys could be more specific.

When initial assignment is considered, enlisted have waaaay more choices than that of Officers. If you want a guaranteed shot at serving in the Regt your first time out, go enlisted. That's the only way you can get there "GUARANTEED".


----------



## lancero (Sep 5, 2009)

IIRC, you have to have had at least one previous "successful" command prior to going to Regt as an O.  I believe you need a certain number of recommendations also.  

For the most part, the only butter bars you see are prior Regt enlisted guys who went on to be officers.  Someone invites them back to be officers as 2nd Lts.  

The only 2nd Lt I even remember was Lt Basha, but he had been around awhile as an enlisted guy.  He also had a long tab if I remember right.

I left in '02, so things may have changed since then.

Since you are prior service, it may be different


----------



## Looon (Sep 5, 2009)

nevermind.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 6, 2009)

Along with enlisted Batt Boys, prior enlisted SF and Delta are the only Officers that I have seen come straight into Regiment. Other than that you are going to have to spend time in Big Green. There might be a slim chance for a critical RSTB or RSC MOS.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not a Ranger, but if I was an "O" looking to get in to Regiment I would start here:



> Commissioned and Warrant Officers should contact the Regimental Recruiting Team at commercial (706) 545-5124, DSN 835-5124 or email at:  75recruit@soc.mil
> 
> Officer Application Packet
> 
> ...


----------



## JawBreaker (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been on the Ranger Recruiting site and emailed the recruiters. I'm just waiting for their reply. I figured it'd be something similar to the enlisted side, I know you have to spend a year in a conventional unit if you're prior service. I know as an enlisted soldier you can get a guaranteed option 40 but for some reason they are not open to allowing prior service vets get guaranteed contracts. However, I have talked to some people who said they just kind of stuck ot their guns and "made" the Army give them a contract. I use the term "made" very loosely by the way.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don’t know how regiment works, but we had a guy here who was prior service and contacted a recruiter, was able to obtain a RIP course date, graduated and is now serving in regiment. He was enlisted and re-classed to a 13F I think.

Maybe he could tell you about it...


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2009)

I will tell you this from back in the day, you will get alot more respect in 75th if you have some prior experience in actual leadership other than a school slot that was mandatory for you, verses that same slot having to be earned by the actual Rangers you are wanting to lead. :2c:


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 8, 2009)

JawBreaker said:


> Hey everyone I've been doing some research and trying to find as much information as humanly possible before asking any questions. So here's my question, is it possible to go directly to the Regiment upon completion of Ranger School as an officer? I know there are certain MOS's that the Regiment is recruiting and I was wondering if I'd have to spend time in the "big Army" first or could I apply directly to the Regiment upon completing Infantry officer's course or Field Artillery?




Wait are you trying to go to 160th or Ranger Regt? Going to 160th as a butterbar is kinda hard but not unheard of.. but if your Inf back ground then why are you trying to go to 160th.. you need to be a flyboy.. 
figure out what it is that you want before you post some crap like that.. cause I might be just a REMF but I do know that 160th has no reason for a Inf butterbar in a flight company.. :2c:


----------



## JawBreaker (Sep 8, 2009)

You're right I need to do a better job with what I saw and pay better attention to detail. Sorry for being a dumbass. I am just trying to inquire about the different SOF communities out there and see the different pathways into each community. I thought I wanted to be a flyer but I changed my mind and I don't want to fly anymore. Anyways once again I'm sorry for not thinking before I speak.


----------



## snake_doc (Sep 8, 2009)

His mention of "The Regiment" and "Ranger School" would lead most to believe he was referring to the Ranger Regiment. I'm not sure where you got 160th from his statement, except for the generalized term "The Regiment". It would have been better if the question spelled it out I guess.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 8, 2009)

snake_doc said:


> His mention of "The Regiment" and "Ranger School" would lead most to believe he was referring to the Ranger Regiment. I'm not sure where you got 160th from his statement, except for the generalized term "The Regiment". It would have been better if the question spelled it out I guess.



Look to the left under his screen name.


----------



## JawBreaker (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys are right I'm officially a dumbass. I went ahead and changed what it said under my name. My bad gents as stated previously I need to do a better job of thinking before I speak.


----------

